
Bank of England chief cashier says 'cash is not in decline' - walterbell
http://www.businessinsider.com/cashless-society-bank-of-england-chief-cashier-cash-not-decline-2017-10
======
DamonHD
> "It was fairly clear in our survey that people note cash carries more degree
> of privacy over non-cash items. And that was one of the key reasons people
> said they will continue to use cash in their transactions."

WORKSFORME

Though I am generally happy with electronic transactions, and was founder and
CTO of an e-money firm, I do not want my _every_ move and activity tracked
directly/indirectly via banks. The data will leak from time to time and the
results will be messy. Cash allows the insertion of data firewalls into
activities.

One of the motivators for the previous company was to provide some anonymity
for transactions, eg buying a present for your other half that would not show
up on shared accounts, or, equally, buying sex toys or whatever. That
motivation is still good. (No, just for the record, neither of those use cases
applies to me right now!)

